# Clientseitiges CMS gesucht



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
kennt einer von euch ein gutes Clientseitiges CMS welches auch für Lau zu haben ist.
Mein Server unterstützt keine PHP etc.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

da fiele mir spontan VIO.Matrix ein. Ansonsten sollten die Stichworte „offline cms“ und „desktop cms“ bei Google gute Ergebnisse liefern.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Oktober 2006)

Danke ersmal. ja in Google hab ich auch schon gesucht. Nur werden einem da halt ne Menge kostenpflichtige CMS aufgezählt und man weiß halt nicht was die taugen. Und wenn ich hier frag dann erhalte ich halt meistens auch Namen zu welchen die schon mal ausprobiert wurden und auch was taugen.

Gruß


----------

